# Great trick. I gotta teach this!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

haha! That's awesome. The "you're in trouble" part was really cute.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

SO funny! LOL Good job on the training!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Lolll! How funny! I like the ''You're in trouble'' Part! So cute!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the "you're in trouble" part - how he's hiding his face but the tail keeps a wagging


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

too funny! I would love to be able to be a good enough trainer to get my dogs to do those tricks!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's a cute trick : and I also enjoyed some of the other videos with it. Do you know who the trainer is? I really enjoyed watching her with the 11 wk old puppy named Saucy. What a smart puppy!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Bwahahahahaha~~~ 
It's genius!!! Showed it to Juno and he's demanding that I teach Gibby this right away so he can show it off when he takes Gibby to work. :doh: But it takes Gibby like 900 years to learn a new trick! Gaius would have learned that one QUICKLY. Gibby not so much. I'm going to start this with my new puppy right away... LOL! I'll click the heck out of anything that resembles a half turn toward the butt.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG! That's so funny!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That's a cute trick : and I also enjoyed some of the other videos with it. Do you know who the trainer is? I really enjoyed watching her with the 11 wk old puppy named Saucy. What a smart puppy!



After doing a search on K9data (on her dog's call names. ) I found out her name is Bridget Carlsen. http://bridgetcarlsen.com/index.htm
Wow, 3 of her 4 current dogs are OTCH! And the 4th dog is that puppy in training, Saucy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I LOVE this!!!


----------

